# Frequenzen beim Monitor einstellen



## marcoX (29. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe so einige Schwierigkeiten die Frequenzen meines Monitors einzustellen!  
Laut Hersteller:

Horizontal: 30 - 96 kHz
Vertikal:    48 - 120 kHz
und 85 kHz

Ich habe das eingestellt, aber irgendwie werden da immer noch die Augen müde bzw.
fangen an zu brennen. Irgendwas stimmt da nicht!

Vieleicht kann mir wer helfen!?

Gruß Marco


----------



## Fabian (30. Januar 2004)

Schon mal versucht Manuell in der XF86config die Einstellungen vorzunehmen?


----------



## Sway (30. Januar 2004)

Bei fast alles Monitoren kannst du die aktuelle Hz/kHz im OSD ablesen. Wenn es nicht stimmt, kannst du in der /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 die einstellungen per Hand vornehmen.

[nachtrag]
Du musst noch nichtmal einen bereich angeben. Such in deinem Handbuch deine Auflösung raus und trage die entsprechende Hz/kHz werte einzeln ein. So wird er gezwungen die Frequenzen zu nutzen


----------



## marcoX (30. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sway _
> * ...  und trage die entsprechende Hz/kHz werte einzeln ein. So wird er gezwungen die Frequenzen zu nutzen *



Grüss Dich, Sway.

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Ich hätte aber noch zwei Fragen:
Muss ich die zwei Daten (laut OSD: 94,6 kHz / 88 Hz) unter
*
Section "Monitor"
DisplaySize  370 270
  HorizSync    28-96         (wäre dann 94,6 kHz)
  Identifier   "Monitor[0]"
  ModelName    "P990"
  Option       "DPMS"
  VendorName   "DELL"
  VertRefresh  48-120       (wäre dann 88 Hz)
  UseModes     "Modes[0]"
EndSection*

oder unter:
*
Section "Modes"
  Identifier   "Modes[0]"
  Modeline 	"1280x1024" 165.29 1280 1392 1528 1744 1024 1025 1028 1077
  ..... 
  .....
  .....
  .....

EndSection
*
 rein schreiben?

Da steht neben "1280x1024" *165.29*! Was bedeutet das?


[Nachtrag]

Ich hab mittlerweile einige Einstellungen getätigt. Die XF86Config sieht jetzt folgender massen aus:
*
Section "Monitor"
  Option       "CalcAlgorithm" "CheckDesktopGeometry"
  DisplaySize  370 270
  HorizSync    94.3
  Identifier   "Monitor[0]"
  ModelName    "P990"
  Option       "DPMS"
  VendorName   "DELL"
  VertRefresh  103
  UseModes     "Modes[0]"
EndSection
*

und die ...
*
Section "Modes"
  Identifier   "Modes[0]"
  Modeline 	"1152x864" 78.82 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 894
  Modeline 	"1152x864" 93.90 1152 1224 1344 1536 864 865 868 899
  Modeline 	"1152x864" 109.43 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 904
  Modeline 	"1152x864" 125.43 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 909
  Modeline 	"1152x864" 140.45 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 914
  Modeline 	"1152x864" 148.10 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 917
  .... 
  .... 
  ....
EndSection
*
Es hat sich nicht wirklich etwas geändert!
Warum sind denn da gleich so viele Einträge mit der Auflösung 1152x864?

MfG

Marco


----------



## Sway (30. Januar 2004)

oh mein Gott, was is das für eine Wirre Config... sicher von Suse. Kein Wunder das du das nicht klar kommst. Ich weiss auch icht genau was die werte bei dir bedeuten, aber wenn du oben bei HorizSync und VertRefresh feste werte und nicht ein specktrum angibst, solltest du unten bei Modes es ähnlich stehen haben wie ich. Also ohne den ganzen Zahlen Salat


Ich kann dir meinen Teil Posten. Hab allerdings andere Werte als du sie hast.

```
Section "Monitor"
        Identifier      "Generic Monitor"
        HorizSync        30-80
        VertRefresh     56-85
        Option          "DPMS"
        Option          "ConnectedMonitor"              "DFP"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier      "Default Screen"
        Device          "Generic Video Card"
        Monitor         "Generic Monitor"
        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"
                Depth           24
                Modes   "1280x1024" 
        EndSubSection

EndSection
```


----------



## marcoX (30. Januar 2004)

Sway hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oh mein Gott, was is das für eine Wirre Config... sicher von Suse. Kein Wunder das du da nicht klar kommst.



Ja von SuSE! Hmm ...  wenn Du (als Linux Kenner) die Config als wirr bezeichnest,
wie soll dann ein Neuling damit klar kommen?  

Scheinbar geht es auch anders, es ist dann komisch, dass SuSE es unnötig schwer
macht!  

marco


----------



## marcoX (31. Januar 2004)

Also ich schaff es einfach nicht!  

Entweder er startet nicht mehr oder es ändert sich nix.
Ich hab mal unter http://www.sh.nu/nvidia/gtf.php die ModeLine generieren lassen, das kam dabei raus:

*Modeline "1152x864_85.00"  119.65  1152 1224 1352 1552  864 865 868 907  -HSync +Vsync*

Ich trau mich einfach nicht Deine Config anzupassen!
Ich sehe bei Dir keine ModeLine! Wird denn die nicht unbedingt benötigt?

MfG
Marco


----------



## Sway (1. Februar 2004)

*Ich sehe bei Dir keine ModeLine! Wird denn die nicht unbedingt benötigt?*
Ich behaupte: "NEIN"

*Ja von SuSE! Hmm ... wenn Du (als Linux Kenner) die Config als wirr bezeichnest,
wie soll dann ein Neuling damit klar kommen? *
SUSE will garnicht das du an der Config per Hand rum schraubst. Die wollen unbedingt die nutzung ihrer tools "sax2 oder yast" erzwingen.


----------



## marcoX (1. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sway _
> *Ich sehe bei Dir keine ModeLine! Wird denn die nicht unbedingt benötigt?*
> Ich behaupte: "NEIN"


Hallo Sway!

Ich hab jetzt mal die Config so Schrittweise schlanker gemacht. 
Nur anscheinend wird die ModeLine doch gebraucht, denn als ich die
Zeilen gelöscht habe, ging nix mehr. "mc" gestartet und wieder rückgängig
gemacht (ModeLine steht wieder drin), dann gings wieder! ... hmm

MfG
Marco


----------



## Sway (1. Februar 2004)

Wie ich mir dachte... genau deswegen find ich SUSE sch*****. 

Ich hatte es auch mal drauf, aber als ich etwas per Hand ändern wollte war es die Hölle. Nix ging und die Configtools haben auch nur genervt. 

Schau am besten mal bei http://www.linuxforen.de nach. Die haben mit sicherheit schon mehrfach dieses Problem für Suse besprochen.


----------



## marcoX (1. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sway _
> *Wie ich mir dachte... genau deswegen find ich SUSE sch*****.
> *



Könntest Du mir bitte mal "kurz" erklären, wie Debian zu installieren geht, welche
Hardware Unterstützung es hat oder wie es dann zu betienen ist!?

Ich weiss, man kann das nicht so richtig sagen/tippen, aber hat man zb. auch
so Schwierigkeiten mit den Grafikkarten wie GeForce FX 5200 / Radeon 9200?

Also so wie ich mit bekommen habe, geht die Install nur per Text! Ist das richtig?
Und Pakete kann man dann nicht mehr die "rpm´s" nehmen sondern die "deb", gell?

Ist man da nicht im Nachteil? Oder gibts da genau so viele?

Hmm ... viele Fragen, ich weiss! Sorry!

MfG
Marco


----------



## Fabian (1. Februar 2004)

Debian Installationsanleitung 

Lad dir Debian 3.0 Woody - RC2 runter, CD1 sollte reichen. Leg die CD ein, und du wirst ein schoenes Setup sehen. Du solltest vorher wissen, was z.B. SWAP ist, wie man richtig Partitionen erstellt, welche Hardware du im System hast etc.

Es hat eine recht gute Hardwareunterstuetzung, wenn nicht laesst sich das meist 'einfach' Nachladen. Bedienung ist wie fast jedes andere Linux auch, Updates bekommst du mit 'apt-get update; apt-get upgrade'. 

Wie es mit deiner Grafikkarte aussieht habe ich keine Ahnung.

Die .deb sind die Pakete fuer Debian, richtig.

Nein, ein Nachteil ist dies absolut nicht. Es gibt bestimmt genau so viele RPM's wie DEBs.


----------



## marcoX (1. Februar 2004)

Fabian B. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Debian Installationsanleitung
> 
> Lad dir Debian 3.0 Woody - RC2 runter, CD1 sollte reichen. Leg die CD ein, und du wirst ein schoenes Setup sehen. Du solltest vorher wissen, was z.B. SWAP ist, wie man richtig Partitionen erstellt, welche Hardware du im System hast etc.


Hmm ... wo kann man denn genau nach lesen was "swap" oder "/" genau ist?
Wie man "richtig" Partitonen erstellt ... ich denke, da fängt schon die Schwierigkeit
eines Neulings an! 

Und welche Hardware im System ist? Da ist die nächste Hürde! 
Ist eigendlich sau schwierig!


----------



## Fabian (1. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von marcoX _
> *Hmm ... wo kann man denn genau nach lesen was "swap" oder "/" genau ist?
> Wie man "richtig" Partitonen erstellt ... ich denke, da fängt schon die Schwierigkeit
> eines Neulings an!
> ...



Ich erlaub mir mal RedHat zu zitieren 



> Was ist Swap-Space?
> 
> Swap-Space wird in Linux verwendet, wenn der physische Speicher (RAM) knapp ist. Benötigt das System weiteren Arbeitsspeicher und der physische Speicher ist voll, werden Speicherseiten, die nicht aktiv sind, in den Swap-Space verlagert. Während Swap-Space bei Rechnern mit kleinem RAM-Speicher nützlich sein kann, sollte es nicht als Ersatz für mehr RAM-Speicher angesehen werden. Swap-Space befindet sich auf Festplatten, die eine langsamere Zugriffszeit als physischer Speicher haben.
> 
> Swap-Space kann eine eigens erstellte Swap-Partition sein (empfehlenswert), eine Swap-Datei oder eine Kombination aus Swap-Partitionen und Swap-Dateien.



/ = Wurzel der Verzeichnis Hirachie

Welche Hardware du in deinem System hast musst du selbst wissen, dies kannst du dann in der "Liste" auswaehlen.

Ich wuerde dir aber an dieser Stelle empfehlen, ein Buch fuer Anfaenger zu kaufen...

Die Größe des Swap-Space sollte doppelt so groß sein wie der RAM-Speicher Ihres Rechners bzw. 32 MB, je nachdem, welcher Wert größer ist. Jeder einzelne der Swap-Bereiche darf aber 2048 MB (oder 2 GB) nicht überschreiten.


----------



## Erpel (2. Februar 2004)

Sehr zu empfehlen ist die Lektüre von http://www.selflinux.de
und http://www.linuxwiki.de  beide seiten liefern großartige Einsteigerinfos.


----------



## marcoX (2. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Fabian B. _
> *Debian Installationsanleitung
> 
> Lad dir Debian 3.0 Woody - RC2 runter, CD1 sollte reichen. Leg die CD ein, und du wirst ein schoenes Setup sehen. *



Hi,

könntest Du mir bitte noch schnell sagen welche das ist?

 debian-30r2-i386-binary-1.iso           06-Dec-2003 12:08  586M  
 debian-30r2-i386-binary-1_NONUS.iso     06-Dec-2003 12:12  649M  


Also Du meinst dann die ...binary-1.iso! Was ist dann die ...binary-1_NONUS.iso? hmm ...
Was ist "jigdo"? 

Was haltest Du von der Netz-Installation per Diskette?
Oder die bootbare minimal-CD?

Mir rauch der Kopf!

Marco

P.S. Vielen Dank auch Dir *Erpel* für die interessanten Links


----------



## Erpel (2. Februar 2004)

NONUS bedeutet für Menschen außerhalb der USA


----------



## marcoX (2. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Erpel _
> *NONUS bedeutet für Menschen außerhalb der USA *



hmm ... wo ist da der Unterschied? Also muss ich die NONUS nehmen?
Bitte entschuldigt die vielen Fragen

Marco


----------



## Sway (2. Februar 2004)

Ich frag mich grad ob Debian als einstieg richtig gewählt ist. Woody ist recht "veraltet" und der Xserver ohne >4.2 Backport macht auch nicht so den spass. Ich finde persönlich finde als lernwilliger Linuxanfänger sollte man mit einer leichten Kost anfangen. 

Mandrake 9.2 halte ich in deinem Fall für die bessere Wahl. Es ist mit einer Menge Configtools ausgestattet, erlaubt aber auch die Bearbeitung per Editor ohne dir größere Steine in den Weg zu legen (anders als bei SUSE). Mandrake in der Downloadversion enthält 3CDs, die sehr aktuelle Programme enthält und eine einfache InstallationsGUI. 

Ich denke nicht das du ohne weiteres mit Debian klar kommst. Am anfang ist eine "Menge" Einstellerei von Nöten, die schon etwas wissen erfordert. Wenn man ein lauffähiges System hat, ist meiner Meinung nach Debian am leichtesten zu Warten. Wie gesagt. Ich empfehle dir als lernwilliger Mandrake eher. Ich hab auch damit angefangen und kanns als Anfänger/Fortgeschrittene Distribution wärmstens empfehlen. 


p.s.
(Debian Sarge und SID halte ich aber mit dem entsprechenden Vorwissen für eine der besten Distris, aber das ist ne Glaubensfrage)


----------



## Fabian (2. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von marcoX _
> *Hi,
> 
> könntest Du mir bitte noch schnell sagen welche das ist?
> ...



Du nimmst die "debian-30r2-i386-binary-1_NONUS.iso". 
Jidigo ist ein Tool, womit man sich seine CD selbst 'zustammenstellen' kann - ist allerdings noch in Entwicklung und noch nicht wirklich zu empfehlen (meiner Meinung nach...).

Eine Netzinstallation find ich nicht das Wahre - aber auch noch nie gemacht. Die eine CD da oben laden reicht fuer das Standard System, geupdatet wird dann via Web (in Zeiten von DSL ja kein Problem?!) - dann kannst du auch auf Sarge oder SID gehen - je nachdem.


Das Debian nicht fuer Anfaenger geeignet ist - kommt immer drauf an.. Mir persoenlich gefiel RedHat ("Mandrake") nie, weis nicht warum


----------



## marcoX (2. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sway _
> *Mandrake 9.2 halte ich in deinem Fall für die bessere Wahl. Es ist mit einer Menge Configtools ausgestattet, erlaubt aber auch die Bearbeitung per Editor ohne dir größere Steine in den Weg zu legen (anders als bei SUSE). Mandrake in der Downloadversion enthält 3CDs, die sehr aktuelle Programme enthält und eine einfache InstallationsGUI.
> *



Hallo Sway,

ich hab bis jetzt schon einige "*SuSE* Versionen ausprobiert bis *8.1* raus kam.
Mit dieser wahr ich zu erst mal recht zufrieden was die Bedienung anbelangt. 
"Wohl gemerkt" nur als Benutzer! 

Mir wurde dann *Red Hat* schmackhaft gemacht und ich kaufte es mir. Nur konnte ich da
"nur" die text mässige Installation benutzen und am Ende ging nix! Also gab ich es wieder zurück
und tauschte es (zu dieser Zeit war gerade SuSE 9.0 draussen) um. Also da ging dann bis auf ein
paar Kleinigkeiten (Grafik ect.) soweit alles. Nun da ich eher ein neugieriger Mensch bin, hab ich mir
"Mandrake" gesaugt und installiert. Echt positiv überrascht, nur hatte ich da so meine Schwierigkeiten
mit dem Netzwerk. Konfiguriert ... nicht erkannt (nicht verbunden) ... neu gestartet .. verbunden. Am
nächsten Tag gestartet ... "nicht verbunden" ... neu gestartet ... verbunden! Das hat mich dann so
genervt, dass ich wieder SuSE installiert habe obwohl mir Mandrake viel besser gefallen würde

Vielen Dank auch für Deine Antwort, Sway!

Marco


----------



## marcoX (2. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Fabian B. _
> *... dann kannst du auch auf Sarge oder SID gehen - je nachdem.*



So, nun noch mal ein Frage und dann bin ich vorerst nicht mer lästig!
Was ist Sarge/SID?

marco


----------



## Sway (3. Februar 2004)

Woody = ist die aktuelle Debianversion 3.0

Sarge = Soll die nächste offizielle Version sein, ist aber noch "testing". Läuft meist ohne Probleme und enthält neuere Programme.

SID = "Still in Development", die Version wird immer so heissen und ist halt die "unstable" Version. Bedeutet das da die neusten Entwicklungen/Programme drin sind. Bei mir läuft sehr stabil, hatte noch nie echte ausfälle. Unter umständen kann es aber sein, das nach einem Upgrade 1-2 Programme für einige Zeit nicht mehr Funktionstüchtig sind.


----------



## Fabian (3. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von marcoX _
> *So, nun noch mal ein Frage und dann bin ich vorerst nicht mer lästig!
> Was ist Sarge/SID?
> 
> marco *



Der die das, wer wie was, wieso weshalb warum, wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm


----------



## marcoX (3. Februar 2004)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten 

Ich darf mich dann wieder mal melden, ja?  

Schöne Grüße
Marco


----------



## Fabian (4. Februar 2004)

Immer doch


----------

